# Soooska's Six Amigos 2008



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2008)

As requested here is my new Blog for 2008.

I will give a short introduction to the babies.

Our first baby is *Buttercup*, we were told he is a Netherland Dwarf. His is 9 1/2 years old. He is truly our heart Bunny. He just loves to be around my hubby and I. He showers us with kisses all the time. He sleeps on the sofa with us. He lives in our family room and is never caged. He doesn't leave the family room. (He doesn't like to step on ceramic tiles).

At the moment he is still having problems with mucous in his stools. He has been on Baytral since Dec 27, 2007. We are going to call the Vet on Monday to chat with her to see what to do next.







Next is *Wilbur and Jackie*, they are 4+ years old. We got them at a Pet store after my girlfriend told us about some really cute bunnies there. Chris and I had no intention of ever getting another bunny, but when we saw them at the store we looked at each other and said it's none or it's the 2 of them. They are some kind of lop not sure exactly what kind though. (If someone can help me out please do).

We were told they were both boys so they were named Wilbur & Jack (hubby picked Jack). Well low and behold one evening when Chris was at work Wilbur was getting quite frisky with Jack, it sure didn't look like a dominance (sp?) issue to me. Chris thought the same thing so he separated that night. We took them to the vets to be sexed and low and behold Jack turned into Jackie. After they were both fixed we put them back together and they bonded instantly. They now have their own bedroom and are very happy together.

They are not very lovable to Chris and I but I would not trade them for anything. We both love them so much and get so much joy out of watching them together. They truly are "In Love"






Dutchess of Ajax"

She is another we got at another pet store, same friend told me about her. So off Chris and I go the store. We fell in love instantly but looked at each other and said we better not. Well I went back 3 times in the next 2 days and just kept looking at her. Finally on the Monday I called Chris and said can we get her, he said yes, but to be honest I would have gotten her anyway.

She is a Single Mane Lionhead, she's about 2 1/2 years old. She' a real love, never kisses, doesn't mind being picked up for short periods. Will play catch with us and will lay down at our feet. She has the most beautiful blue eyes.

Her true love is Mr Tumnus:heartbeat:, so one day they must meet.

Oh yes Daisy Mae is Famous she's on page 83 of Disapproving Rabbits.






http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&forum_id=6

And last but not least is Winston and Vega.

This is quite the story on how they came to live with us. I fell in LOVE with Winston quite a few months ago when Laura "Snuggy's Mom" asked if anyone on the forum wanted to adopt Winston. He ended up going to live with another forum member who lived in the States. (Correct me if I'm wrong I think she lived in Missouri). Well it turned out she had personal issues and had to re-home Winston and his new girlfriend Vega. I was asked if I would like to adopt them, they came as a package deal as they were bonded. (Now to be honest way back I really wanted to get Winston to bond with Daisy Mae.) I told them I had to think about it and discuss it with Chris. Chris really thought Winston was adorable and he really wanted him way back too. 

So after a couple of days I told Haley that yes we would take them, the more I saw Vega the more I was getting excited for her to come too. Well many very KIND people from RO helped to get them to us. It was during the summer when all those real bad storms were happening too. Both Chris and I can't say enough about the kindness of all the people who helped get them here. Haley did the last leg of the journey and delivered the two sweethearts to Chris & I.

Well Winston is a little Scardey Cat, he hates to be picked up, he will let you pet him for a couple of seconds. He's not too bad if you can get him on to the bed, he will lay with you. Now Vega she's a real Lovey Dovey,(believe me Chris fell reallyhard for her)she loves to be petted and having her ears scratched. Winston & Vega are truly in Love with each other. They are so cute to watch together, she really watches over him but on the next note she will nip at his little bum when she wants to be kissed.

They live in a huge NIC cage in our bedroom, and believe me they are very noisy some nights.






http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&forum_id=6

So these are the stories of all my Babies. I look forward to sharing many more with all of you.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww! They are all so adorable .

I can't even pick a favorite! Haha.

More pictures pleaaseeee .


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice to 'catch up' on your babies. They are all so different from each other, and all just gorgeous. 

Also, I think it's kinda unfair that you have 6 of the prettiest/most handsome bunnies around 

Jan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww I love all your bunnies. I think Buttercup is my favorite though.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww theyre gorgeous i love daisy mae her fluffy lil head with bow shes adorable, they all are as silvie said more pics please:biggrin2:


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's so neat that Daisy Mae is in the Disapproving Rabbits' book!  Can you post the picture they used?

I also have to ask how you managed to get the picture where her eyes came out blue?? Did you do something in particular with the camera setting or was it just a fluke? I have girl with beautiful blue eyes and I've never gotten a single picture where they show up blue. They turn out as an eery pink glow  and using the red eye reducer doesn't work.


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2008)

All your buns are gorgeous Sooska but i have a real soft spot for Daisy May and Vega They are sooooo beautiful


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments, I better not tell the babies or they will all get Big Heads with all the compliments.

cmh9023 honestly we just got lucky with the picture of Daisy Mae's *blue* eyes. Ususally the pictures come out with her having *red* eye. Maybe 1 out of 100 pictures her blue eyes show.






This is the picture of Daisy Mae in Disapproving Rabbits.

I'll post more pictures soon.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, since I reintroduced the Bunnies I figured I'd tell you a bit about me for those who don't know me.

My name is Susan, I'm 51 (dear God I think one of the older ones on here, Jim D where are you?) Soooska is kinda like Susie in Ukrainian, I still don't know why my parents called me Susan (not my favorite name) when they could have called me Oksana which is actually Susan in Ukrainian. Does anyone remember Oksana Bioulle (sp?) the skater who won the Gold medal in the Olympics a few years back.

Anyway back to my story. I was a nurse in a former life, then I developed Latex allergies so that kinda killed that carrier. I ended up working at a Sales Agency for Giftware (believe me everyone got great gifts from me LOL). I was a Customer Service Supervisor, I worked there for almost 10 years and then out of the blue 2 of us were laid off because of downsizing. I surely didn't see that coming. 

I did some upgrading in Computer courses and was looking for work when low and behold I was in 2 car accidents within 3 weeks of each other in the summer of 2006. I must tell everyone neither accident was my fault. Due to the injuries to my lower back, left hip and knee I have been unable to work. So needless to say I am suing both drivers. I am now in the process of fighting with Insurance companies and their wonderful Lawyers trying to get a settlement.

I am married to Chris for just over 8 years now (yes I was an older bride and yes my first marriage). We have no kids just 6 wonderful Bunnies. I use to golf, ski, ice skate and many other things before the accidents. 

I met Crystal (Crystalball) from RO last winter. We really hit it off even though she's younger than I. We get together, do lunch, shop and just chat. She's a lovely young lady I'm really glad that we got to know each other and became friends. And to think it was our little furry babies that brought us together.

Can't think of anything else too exciting to say, but if you have questions just ask.

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you not from Cananda originally? You have the quintessential Canadian accent .


----------



## okiron (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Soooska I love your buns. You're not that old! And it's not a bad thing anyway. Looking forward to reading more about you.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww I'm so touched you mentioned me  I am so very glad we met. You've become a wonderful friend and it's all thanks to those furry little babies of ours. 

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2008)

I was born and raised here in Canada "EH", I had to add that as our American friends say us Canadians say that alot. LOL My dad is Ukrainian and my Mom Romanian back ground.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a picture of Daisy Mae, she'll not like that I posted this one. It looks like she has bed head. LOL






And here are a couple of Chris & Winston.
















Gosh, Chris had much more hair when we got married. LOL

Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a few pictures I've taken in the last couple of days.

Daisy Mae after a Hair Brushing.
















The Love Bunnies sleeping (please excuse the messy carpet)











Winston being Cute











The other Love Bunnies











Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## swanlake (Jan 9, 2008)

wow, thats so cool that you are Ukranian! I am a little bit also, on my mom's side. We go to a Ukranian-Cathlic (sorry i am not a good speller) church. I am dying to learn Ukranian right now, so i can communicate with the older generation.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 11, 2008)

What an absolutely amazing bunch of bunnies you have Soooska !!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I LOVE them all so much, they are all so different in personalities.

Hey Swanlake does your Mom cook Ukrainian food?

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 12, 2008)

A few new pictures of the "Love Bunnies"
















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 12, 2008)

New pics are so cute. I just love those BIG bunnies! Glad Wilbur's tummy ache is gone too.

Crystal


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!!! Those are definately a couple of love bunnies. More love bunny pics please!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh man...I am so declaring this thread *cuteness exemplified*!!! Just look at all those adorable faces....!!!!! And I have to say, Daisy Mae is to die for!!! What a sweetheart...:inlove:

(Good thing Yofi hasn't seen this thread, or his hormones would be going into serious overdrive! LOL)

***P.S.:



> My name is Susan, I'm 51 (dear God I think one of the older ones on here, Jim D where are you?)



Hey Susan, I'm right behind ya with the age thing (50). But I prefer not to say *older*; we're just well-seasoned. 

And on another note, I worked with a guy many years ago who was Ukranian; his parents moved with him to Canada when he was around 6 or 7, I believe. He had to be one of the absolute nicest men I've ever had the privilege of meeting...not sure if it had to do with his heritage, his upbringing, other factors, or all of it. LOL...on my birthday one year he secretly made me a stepping stool with a handle on it, as we worked in a building supply store and I used to do stock counts...but being 4'11", it was hard for me to reach the top shelves. So Mike made this stool and presented it to me when the staff had all gone to a dinner/dance thing. He made me stand on it on the dance floor, then asked me to dance with him...and with him being 6'2", that stool came in handy. 

Anyway, sorry for the longwinded story...must be my age showing...hehe...


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey I didnt even know you made a new blog! I love that theyre all on here together.

I love all the new pictures. Especially Daisy Mae and her bedhead. lol

How has Buttercup been feeling? Ive been thinking about him lately. 

Oh and tell Chris I love the photos of him and Winston. Winston is really such a special boy. I miss him so much even though he was only here for a short time!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

Wilbur and Jackie are some of my favorites! I love how their ears flop all over the floor when they're sleeping


----------



## missyscove (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm lovin' the new blog! 
Now... more pictures!

One question: "Amegos"...?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi thnks everyone for the nice compliments, the babies really appreciate the kind words.

I say Amegos because it's wishful thinking. My dream would be for all of them to be friends and I think we all know that will never happen.

More pictures to come soon.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2008)

I just noticed, Amigos was spelt wrong. Thats why she commented on it. I'll change it for ya


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if you'd meant Amigos, or if Amegos meant something else. 

*Haley wrote: *


> I just noticed, Amigos was spelt wrong. Thats why she commented on it. I'll change it for ya


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Haley & Missycove, I guess I forgot to spellcheck.:embarrassed:

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the new blog, Susan and Chris. I'm mentioned in it:hug2:, thanks, hee hee.

I love all the new pics. Haha, love the ones of Chris and Winston. Winston and Vega look so happy. Happy to see everybun too! I love all of them, but that Wilbur and Jackie are just adorable together as usual.:nod


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of Vega we took tonight. Notice how dark her nose has gotten.












Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2008)

She's such a cutie! 
She looks so... content.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2008)

Pictures of the "Love Bunnies" resting on the new Blankie I made them.
















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 25, 2008)

:inlove:gotta love 'em!


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww theres my favorite snuggle bunnies! :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwww they're so cute! :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2008)

Susan, how do you guys deal with the cutness?! I'd have to ruff em up!:biggrin2:

They're just precious as can be.:inlove:


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

Susan, my computer crashed a few weeks ago and I lost all my pics. Luckily I have so many saved on photobucket- I was going through my pics today and look what I found:

The two most beautiful lionhead boys on the planet- Tumnus and Winston:











And this one of Winston is one of my favorite bunny pics ever:






:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG Haleythose pictures are priceless. Thanks so much for posting them. That third one is adorable.

I will have to print one for Daisy Maes cage.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of Buttercup I took today while he was resting in his nice faux fur blankie and one on the kitchen counter after he had his medicine. (Please excuse the mess on the kitchen counter)



























Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, it's official - I WANT YOUR BUNNIES!!!! All of them! They are just gorgeous, and so obliging when it comes to photos!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Winston was your foster right? Haley?

The love bunnies are brother and sister I take it... nearly marked identical. They are so cute!!! If only everyone was so happy!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 30, 2008)

hehehe that last picture of buttercup is hilarious! 

"What? I wasn't licking all the food of your plate. Oh, the paw prints? They were space beavers - came out of NO where!" :angel:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, Janback off LOL. You can drop yours off to meon the way to Alberta. And yes they are usually quite good when I take their pictures.

Bo B yes the "Love Bunnies" are "Brother and Sister" but I now say Girlfriend & Boyfriend. And yes Winston was Haley's foster for a few days/weeks (I can't remember how ling she had them for).

Thanks Katie he does look guilty doesn't he.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Winston was your foster right? Haley?


Not technically, he was just a lodger 

He was Snuggysmom's foster (she took him and her girl Penny in from a lady who could no longer care for them- they werent bonded) and although a lot of people here on RO were interested in Winston, he went toa member in Missouri, mostly bc she was closest and it seemed like a great home. That member bonded him with her girl, Vega, and then could no longer keep them. Sooo..Snuggysmom PMed me and I PMed Susan to tell her the beautiful Winston was back up for adoption. Winston and Vega started in Missouri and stayed with AngelnSnuffy in IL, Lalena in IL and then with me for a few weeks before I took them out to Susan. It was quite an adventure for us all!


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

aww Susan, Buttercup looks so snuggly in those pics. How is our boy doing?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Haley Buttercup seems to be better. He has gained some of the weight back that he lost. He is still having a little mucous but nothing like he was having.

Here are a few new pictures of the "Dutchess"



























Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2008)

Daisy Mae is seriously the most stunning bunny rabbit! She is simply gorgeous!:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Jess I think she's pretty special too as a matter of fact i think all my babies are special.

Here'a another couple of the "Dutchess"









Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww, look at the little Diva laying on her blankie. And, is she resting her head on the food bowl? 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Feb 1, 2008)

Theres my pretty girl 

Susan, you should sell your bunny blankets and pillows; my bunnies love them


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 1, 2008)

Susan, your babies are SOO cute! I love them all. If I were to try and choose one to bunnynap, I don't think I could choose, LOL!

Great pics, so cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 1, 2008)

Daisy Mae always seems to look upset about something...a true princess.



*Haley wrote: *


> Theres my pretty girl
> 
> Susan, you should sell your bunny blankets and pillows; my bunnies love them


Great idea Haley! Could be a good fundraiser for a rabbit rescue!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's a few pictures I took tonight of the babies.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites of Daisy Mae.






Susan

PS

Valentines photos coming in a few days. Haley tell Mr Tumnus it's for him, Daisy Mae is getting all prettied up and she has a nice new outfit.:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness! You babies are just TOO cute!

I love them, they are so adorable :biggrin2:!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2008)

Good grief!!! Could you possibly get more chilled out bunnies . What a happy family

Jan


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2008)

aww I love all the new pics! I'll tell Tumnus to expect some Daisy Mae photos for Valentine's Day!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Susan, I think you have the most lucky rabbits I have ever seen. They all look so clean and tidy and happy and healthy, it's such a joy to read your blog.

Can I request that you give Vega a kiss from me please? She has always been one of my favourite forum bunnies.

Thanks 
Michelle


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

Daisy Mae's Valentine pictures.









































Sorry picture overload, but she's just so darn cute.

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## BSAR (Feb 14, 2008)

Im gonna have to come and bunny snatch Daisy Mae!!:adorable:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the pictures! Your bunnies are all so adorable.. but I must say I am partial to Winston, that little face!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Babies.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures of Daisy Mae we took this morning. I really need to get some of the rest of the babies or they will start tofeel left out. 



























Enjoy

Susa


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

There is just too much cuteness in this thread.

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Jess, they are all blushing now because of the compliment.:big kiss:

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2008)

I can never get over just how regal Daisy Mae always looks.....she's just awesome.

I'm guessing she's knows she's royalty too...

Peg


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

I love DaisyMae! :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the Love Bunnies.





















Enjoy

Susan

And one of Wilbur that I did a while back.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 21, 2008)

adorable as always! They always look so blissful


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Katie,

The Babies appreciate the compliments.

Susan and The Gang:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

It must be so much fun watching the love bunnies together....how sweet....

They are adorable..

Peg


----------



## Haley (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful pics, Susan! I love the art gallery one of Wilbur- very neat!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's a few older pictures of the Babies.

Wilbur & Jackie when they were quite young and "slim".






Jackie resting






Wilbur playing






Daisy Mae looking a little Cranky






Daisy Mae 






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 1, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


>




Daisy Mae must be one of the most beautiful bunnies I've ever seen...she's kind of like the Cindy Crawford of rabbits!

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2008)

Di, Daisy Mae wants to thank youfor the complment.

Here's a video of Daisy Mae





Susan


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 1, 2008)

I just LOVE all your bunnies so much!!! :inlove:They are all sooooo cute. I love Wilbur and Jackie...I think they look a bit like my Ella.


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the pics of Wilbur and Jackie as babies- how adorable (and little!) 

And great video of Daisy Mae- look at that little tongue! I cant believe she likes those salt licks, I dont think any of mine would touch one. Do all your babies like them?


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy Mae is SO adorable, I just cannot believe how cute she is - it's almost too much to take in! Great pictures


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG they are just so cute! Daisy likes her salt doesn't she? 

I just read someplace not to let them have those tho? is that right?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Daisy Mae loves the salt spools, Wilbur & Jackie lick theirs every so often, Buttercup has one he licks it every now and then. Winston and Vega don't have them. Gosh I hope they aren't bad for them, she'd be really upset if we had to take them away.

Haley I can't believe Wilbur & Jackie were ever that small, they are little "Porkers" now. Well Chris says it's the type of fur they have, "it's fluffy". I think I'll stick with that story too.:laugh:

Susan

PS

I must take their St Patrick's Day Photos soon.:clover:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the art gallery one, Susan, that's awesome!

What do you have planned for the St. Pat pics, or is it a secret?


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ijust read someplace not to let them have those tho? is that right?


They arent harmful at all, just unnecessary. If the bunnies like them its fine to let them have them; they just dont need themlike people used to believe,


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 4, 2008)

A couple pictures of Chubby & Chubbier.

















And one of the Dutchess with a dirty nose.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so we weighed all the Babies yesterday. Here are their weights:

*Wilbur*..............6.44 lbs

*Vega*................5.57 lbs

*Jackie*...............5.38 lbs

*Daisy Mae*........4.39 lbs

*Buttercup*.........3.54 lbs

*Winston*...........3.39 lbs

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2008)

Took some videos today of them playing in the snow (inside of course). Hopefully these work.

















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLOL......I had tears in my eyes.

Why is it that rabbits don't want to play when we turn the camera on? Do they think they're gonna get in trouble if we record their behavior?

I loved the videos.....and something strikes me about Daisy Mae.....a question.

Does she have days where she's happy and lovey dovey and other days where she's grumpy?

I ask because sometimes she looks just like a princess - and other times she looks like a very perturbed princess.....and Miss Bea is like that.....has her cooperative days and even more uncooperative days.

Anyway....I loved watching the videos....now to get them to wear their Easter Bonnets and play in the snow....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

I keep forgetting to bring some snow in for the bunnies! I gotta do that.

How adorable!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Susan...i loved the video's...your little guys are just precious 

Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 

And yes Peg the Dutchess can be very Lovey Dovey with me and then be a real Grumpy Head. You should hear her grunt she sounds like a little Piggy. Honest ask Crystal she laughed the first time she heard it.

Here's a few more pictures of the Babies.




































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 11, 2008)

:inlove: Your pictures are so great! I really like the last one of Daisy Mae, she looks so comfortable.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pictures Susan! Your babies are all so precious - but I just love that Winston. Such a cutie


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the videos and the new photos!

I was laughing out loud watching prince Buttercup not play in the snow. I think he was probably too excited to be in Daisy Mae's room! lol

Peg, Daisy Mae can be a fiesty little thing- she grunts likea little piggie when shes upset! Its so funny coming from such a beautiful little princess.

Susan, give Winston and Vega a kiss from me. I miss that little Winston everytime I see his face. Hes such a little doll!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of Wilbur & Jackie, we cleaned our carpet today so they were locked in their cage. Once it dried I let them out, I was on my the computer in Daisy Mae's room when I looked up and saw this. It's a good thing I was upstairs all I would have needed was them to wonder into Winstons & Vegas room.
















then this
















All Daisy Mae did the whole time they were in her room was this.






Then she came to see me.











Susan

They are now in their room with the baby gates up.


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2008)

Aww how cute!! Do you think Daisy didnt know they were there? It would seem like she would freak out!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2008)

Haley I think she knows they are in here, the two of them actually stood up and looked in her cage. Many times she will go stand outside their door with one or both on the other side looking at her. 

I really think that one day the 3 of them can be bonded. Haley would you like to come and visit me for a week in the summer to help me bond them?

Susan


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha, we'll see. I dont know if I could make the drive again- last time I was such an exhausted mess when I got home! You should get Nadia to come try sometime-shes good at bonding too!

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> all I would have needed was them to wonder into Winstons & Vegas room.


And I just noticed this and I love that youre now calling your bedroom "Winston and Vega's Room!" Youre a true bunny slave!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a few more picturesof Daisy Mae and one of Wilbur & Jackie.
















Gosh she's cute if I may say so myself.

Tha Love "Bunnies"






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Jess_sully (Mar 24, 2008)

so many white bunnies! They're gorgeous. :inlove: I've always loved Wilbur & Jackie.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2008)

I wantsssss Wilbur and Jackie :biggrin2:!


OHHH...Susan...that is such a neat idea to put marbles inside of a soda bottle! I never would have thought of that. I am so trying it!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yeah Amy I have the water bottle with the marbles for all of them. They do like playing with them. Note though they can be loud. LOL

More pictures of the "Love Bunnies" "Gosh they are Cute"






















Enjoy 

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww Susan they are so cute - they are lovebunnies! How adorable


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Buttercup. Actually lots of pictures. LOL









































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww its about time we had some Buttercup pics! Hes my little lover boy How has he been feeling? He looks well.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2008)

And here's a short video of Buttercup.





Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

I loved the video, Susan! He is such a special boy. I love how he licks his basket- hes such a little lover. 

I loved how when I was visiting he would just come up and lick my hand. Give him a kiss from me. I miss my little friend.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Haley, Buttercup sends you lots of kisses to and wants to know when you are coming to visit him again.

He seems to be much better, he still has the odd mucous in his poo's but really theirs nothing else we can do unless we want to do a scope and I sure as heck am not going to put him through that. Honestly you'd never know he was almost 10, he's more active than the rest of my "Lazy Bones"

Susan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 12, 2008)

Buttercup sure loves his hay. :inlove: I'm glad he's doing better, he looks great.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Montana.

Here are a few more picturesof the "Love Bunnies" GoshI love:heartbeat: them so much, I just can't get enough pictures of them. So here we go again.


























Enjoy 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2008)

Man, Susan those are love bunnies if I ever saw em! I just can't believe pic after pic of them snuggled together - it is SO adorable!


----------



## Haley (Apr 13, 2008)

Theres my snuggle bunnies! They are just too cute.

Oh and I need my Winston fix sometime, how is my little man doing?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2008)

Here you go Haley just for you, your little nephew and niece.
























































Enjoy

Susan 

sorry if some are blurry


----------



## Haley (Apr 13, 2008)

Theres my babies! I just want to scoop that little Winston up and snuggle him!

Vega's hair looks a little better, is it coming back in?


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

Your bunnies are gorgeous as ever Susan....I really love Jackie and Wilbur though they look so snuggy together...it's so sweet 

I love this picture






I'm yet to catch my bunnies yawning on camera....bribery just didn't work with them 

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

Little Winston and Miss Vega! Thanks for the new pic of those babies! I still cannot believe they were at my house.

Give them a kiss from me, Susan! Little sweetie pies.


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Little Winston and Miss Vega! I still cannot believe they were at my house.


I cant believe we all had Winston and let him get away! lol. Its amazing he didnt get bunnynapped on the way. Maybe cuz we knew he was going to such an amazng family


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Little Winston and Miss Vega! I still cannot believe they were at my house.
> ...


We did, Haley, we did. He's so darn cute! So is Vega, she's just beautiful as well. Love those babies.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 18, 2008)

Another of the "Love Bunnies"






Susan

BTW Haley and AngelsnuffyWinston & Vega send tons of Kisses to you.


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

They are such a beautiful couple. 

I love theirblanket too- you need to make those pillows and sell them. I'll buy a bunch. All the bunnies love Auntie Susan's pillows.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 19, 2008)

Gourgeous wabbits. I'm in love with Daisy Mae and so is CJ (they would make a cute couple, hm? *cough* hehehe *cough*  ) and I am in love with Winston's markings!! <3


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


>


Susan - this is one of the cutest things I have even seen! :inlove:You seriously have some beautiful rabbits!:big kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Jess, I just love watching Wilbur & Jackie together, they are so in :heartbeat:"Love":heartbeat: with each other. So saying that here are a few more pictures of them from this morning. :craziness
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww lookie at those babies!!:inlove:I do miss seeing bonded bunnies together.But I think Wilbur and Jackie have given me my 'snuggly bunnies' fix for today.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2008)

So I just discovered you can do all this fancy stuff on Photobucket (DAH), so here's my first master piece. LOL






I feel sorryfor everyone on RO, because I'm going to play with photobucket fromnow onand decorate my pictures. :craziness

Susan:weee:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Buttercup we took on Sunday when we had him outside with us for a while. My goodness pictures are so much nicer with the natural sunlight. 

We're going to bring all of them out to get pictures.I can hardly wait to see Daisy Mae and Winston's eyes in the natural sunlight.




































Enjoy

Susan

ps 

Haley Buttercup sends lots of kisses to you.:kiss1:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 23, 2008)

Susan,

I love love allllllllllll your bunnies. Wilbur and Jackie are just so special though. You cannot help but see that pic and not go awwwwwwwwwwww. I think we should bring copies of pics of them together to all sad people and show them something to smile about. Thank you for sharing. Made my day :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 25, 2008)

A few more pictures of the babies.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2008)

Love all the new pics, Susan! Yeah, my camera makes it look kinda like nighttime outside if I use the flash. So, now I turn the flash off and I get great pics.

I bet they love being outside!

What is that in Daisy Mae's mouth in her pics?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks that's hercelery flavoured Salt spool. She's the only one that just loves them.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh! That is so cool! I've not seen flavored ones, that's perdy:biggrin2:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2008)

For all you Winston and Vega fans.





















Haley Winston & Vega send you BunnyKisses.

Susan


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Apr 26, 2008)

Yay I just joined here and I'm so glad I found your post. I loved Winston so much when he was posted over on Lagomorph Lounge and I'm so glad I found more pictures of him. yay!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Drunkenbunnyhugger, he's a real sweetheart and so is Vega. I can't imagine our lives without them. Vega is a real lover, she lets us pick her up and pet her all the time. 

They live in our bedroom (or should I say wesleep in their room LOL)which is so nice as we always get to play & talk to them. At first when they came we had them in Daisy Mae's room but Vega and her did not like each other, so we had to move them. Our first thought was to but them in the basement but them i thought we'd really not get to see them that often so I suggested to Hubby that they go in our room. He was a little hesitant as I do have allergies but I kinda said I would put up with them. We have a really good Hepa filter so all has worked out.

Susan


----------



## polly (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the pics Susan, esp. the one with the green thing in Daisy maes mouth looks like she has a huge green tongue lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2008)

Here's a picture I took yesterday of Winston & Vega.






Susan


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2008)

I love all the new pics! Especially the ones of Buttercup outside. Hes such a special boy.

Winston looks so cozy in all those pics- he must think Vega is his pillow I can see how her face is getting better but now her head area looks pretty bad. Poor dear- I hope Winston will stop with the overgrooming soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2008)

So my sweet "little " Daisy Mae is starting to get a complex. Her Daddy keeps calling her "His Mini Sizzler Sausage", she's not impressed as she feels she is quite svelt.

She would like to know what all of you think.

Soooska & Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone I miss everyone so much. I can't get onto RO from my home computer, I'm at a friends right now. I can't wait till I can log on from home. I have tons of new pictures to post.

Hope to see everyone soon.

Hugs to all of you.

Susan

:bigtears::weee:


----------



## Haley (May 11, 2008)

Aww tell Daisy Mae we think shes beautiful just as she is. If she needs a boyfriend, Mr. Kirby the lionhead is available, you know 

We miss you here, Susan! Try deleting your cookies and such when you get home just in case. Its not the same without you!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2008)

SUSAN, where are you???? Are you still having trouble getting here?

We miss you and need pics of your babies 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

OK so here we go, what everyone has been waiting for PICTURES.



























Notice haw the "Little" Chubettes are always near food.































Enjoy

Gosh I missed being on here!

Susan


----------



## Michaela (Jun 12, 2008)

Great new pictures Susan! :hearts:I see the over-grooming with Winston and Vega has stopped? She looks great.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahhh, what a relief to see your beautiful family again . I know you had a couple of scares with them, but they look really good now.

BTW, have a look at the last few lines in the first post of this
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36421&forum_id=55

We didn't even need a picture 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jun 12, 2008)

There they are! I missed all my little friends! Give them all a kiss from Aunt Haley :big kiss:

Glad to have you back, Susan!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 13, 2008)

Whoopeee! So glad you are back Susan It was getting hard to get along without you and pictures of the babies.... I loved the pictures!! I'm so glad you are back.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Here are a few more pictures of the Babies.







































































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the new pics!

Did Princess Daisy Mae get a new bowl and new basket? Nothing but the best for such royalty, right? 

I want Winston to come back here and live with me- everytime I see him I just want to snuggle the little stinker. Does he ever let you hold him? He didnt seem to want to be held much when he was here (just like Tumnus) but he would let me pet him if I laid down on the floor with him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2008)

I know Wilbur and Jackie are the snuggliest of bunnies, but this photo of Winston and Vega melts me!










Boy, have I missed your babies !

Jan


----------



## Alexah (Jun 16, 2008)

You're back AND with pics of your buns! Woohoo!

I missed seeing all those cute, fuzzy faces. It was like going through bunny withdrawl without them. I mean, sure, there are tons of other rabbits on the forum to look at...but it wasn't the same without you guys. I really am glad to see you back!

More pics, more pics, more, more, more!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2008)

Haley, the basket is a handy-me-down from Buttercup he didn't like it. The dish is new.

Winston wants you to come visit him, he said you can bring Mr Tumnus too. Lucy can go be with Biggy Max. LOL 

Winstonis the worstout of the 6 (honestly he make Jackies look like a jem) when it comes to holding him. He had another upset tummy this evening, Good God it took me 15 minutes to get the Ovol into him, he was fighting me so much. He's better now, his Daddy had him on our bed and was giving him tummy rubbies.

Thanks Jan and Alexah. I just love watching 2 bunnies together. Poor Winston though he doesn't get too many kisses from Vega however she get TONS from him.

A few more pictures of Daisy Mae.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Alexah (Jun 17, 2008)

You get never get too much Daisy Mae . Sometimes when I'm sad and looking at the Disapproving Rabbits book and find her picture it just makes me smile. I'm a fan. And I just love Winston and Vega. Ah, heck...I love all your buns. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

All of your bunnies are just adorable!!

Buttercup is a doll when he is sleeping!!

















That last one of him is sooo cute!!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2008)

I loved all the new pictures Susan...they are all as cute and snuggly as ever

And it's good to see you back on the forum again

Cheryl


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 19, 2008)

You finally got back in! Yay!!! :hug:



(And now that you're here, can I secretly bunnynap Winston? He has to be one of the most handsome little guys I've ever seen) :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

I decided to take some pictures of Daisy Mae tonight, Chris decided to bring Buttercup in to the living room to join in. These are the results.









































And we had no fights or scuffles. they were both Angels.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 30, 2008)

Susan. those last pics are just precious! So cute in their outfits, hee.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh Susan those pictures of Daisy Mae and Buttercup are just adorable

They're so cute! and i'mglad to hear that they both behaved themselves as well

Cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG Susan, they are so cute together! All these years Ive beentelling you to bond them! Were they really ok with eachother? Do you think they could have play dates from time to time??


----------



## trailsend (Jul 1, 2008)

Adorable Susan! Happy Canada day!! Just look at those bunnies


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Haley Chris and I are going to try to let them have play dates together in our Living Room. No Bunnies ever go in there except for "Photo Shoots". Gosh it would be nice if they could play together sometimes.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

It would be awesome if they were buddies! I bet Daisy Mae gets pretty lonely- Im sure she would love the company of such a hansome older gentleman 

Next play date you have to take a video for us!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahhh Daisy Mae and Buttercup together! :inlove: They would be the cutest couple, have you tried to bond them before? I hope the play dates go well!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 2, 2008)

ButtercupandDaisyMae

I wanted everyone to see this. Hopefully this works.

Susan

PS

Thanks Diana for explaining to me how to do the shortcut.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2008)

A few pictures from tonight.

Jackie resting







Daisy Mae resting (goodness I think that's all my Babies do is rest)
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2008)

So Chris and I decided since Buttercup is going to be 10 this August we should have aBirthdayparty for him. His birthday is actually on August 10 but we decided to celebrate it on my birthday. Note the invitation only has his name on it though.











I know were totally nuts but what the heck we have no kids so we have to spoil someone. Of course their will be Balloons and cake (vanilla of course with blue icing)

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the pic of Jackie lounging- I just cant believe Wilbur isnt right there with her. Theyre almost never apart, it seems 

Is that Daisy Mae's new toy from GentleGiants in her cage? Does she know its there yet? It looks very nice.

I love the Buttercup birthday cards- that is so awesome. I love that you sent that out to people. Chris is such a good sport. lol

You'll need to make Buttercup his own little Birthday cake. Have you ever seen the recipe for the bunny cookies? (with crushed pellets, pumpkin, craisins, oats etc). That would make a great little cake for the little Prince!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

I need pics of Winston.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2008)

A requested so Winston pictures, they aren't the best. I'll have t get Chris to help me bring them outside to get pictures of them in the natural light. Thier is no way I would attempt to take them out myself. That little Winston is a Spitfire he'd take off in no time and I'd look like a real nut trying to catch him. I really must buy something to make a pen for them so they can play on the grass.

Just look at that little bum, so cute.






Sorry red eye.
















and a couple of Lady Vega











And of course one of the Dutchess.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of Jackie & Wilbur (resting of course, good god that's all those 2 do) and a couple of the Dutchess.




































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2008)

So much cuteness! Somehow I missed your last pictures of Winston and Vega. I just love those two so much!

You know what I do for an outside pen isjust use NIC panels zip tied together. I have a huge run thats like 25 panels wide that I take out there. It works just great if youre going to be sitting there with them, supervising. I put stuff in there for them to hide in and chew on and they love it. And if its too sunny you can put a sheet over part of it so they have some shade 

Also, I cant believe this picture- Jackie not flat on her belly!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2008)

Double hurray! New Winston pics and Buttercup birthday invites! Both are so cute! love it!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

I love the pictures Susan....they are all adorable as usual


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for th nice comments. Here's a few more of Jackie & Wilbur, goodness again they are not resting. LOL
















Susan

ps

Excuse the dirty carpet, I need to get Chris to steam clean it again. I'm so glad I bought one of those carpet cleaners at Xmas, now we (well Chris) can clean them more often. Ssssh don't tell him I said that though. LOL


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow theyre up and moving about! lol

I love my carpet steam cleaner as well. My house would be an absolute mess without it. I have to use mine at least once a week on a different room. Bad bunnies!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 15, 2008)

Great new pics, Susan, I love them all! I see Vega's head is almost back to normal. Poor girly.

What do you mean messy carpets? I don't see anything!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2008)

On a happier note here are some pictures of Buttercup at his Birthday Party. I'm sitting here in tears wishing that my "Little Baby" is like that now. He has lost so much weight, he can't walk or hop properly.














































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Aug 12, 2008)

Gosh you got my all in tears now too. 

It looks like you all had such a wonderful Birthday celebration. He is such a lucky little guy to have a family who loves him so much. If only every bunny could feel even a small portionof the love Buttercup receives they would count themselves lucky beyond belief. He is truly a special boy. I'll keep praying he will have many more birthdays to come. 

Give him akissfrom me. I wish I could be there to snuggle him myself.

Haley


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's what I wake up to every morning. My sweet "Little" Wilbur & Jackie love to rip apart cardboard. We hare to put it against the wall or they will totally destroy the baseboards and the wainscoting(sp?)

This is my darling Jackie at work.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a few pictures i took tonight.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

I think you should send them all to me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome celebration pics! You guys are so awesome, as I've said before, as bun parents:hug:.

But, this one, I have to be a smarty pants!

That's right Vega, get Winston back with balding his head, haha.






(I'm just kidding, of course!)


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 17, 2008)

They are all wonderful photos. I bet Buttercup felt like an extra extra special bun at his 10thbirthday party. What a grand rabbit age :dude:

Jo xx


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, I love the party pics. I'll bet Buttercup loved all of the attention.

I've got Buttercup in my prayers, he's such a special little bun!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my boy getting weighed.






Susan

ps

I don't think he was too amused with this picture.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

A couple of pictures of Winston and Vega after they knocked their little Hidey House down. The look of innocence, especially on Vega.











*Honest Mommie it wasn't me!



*






Susan


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2008)

Look at those silly kids! Lucy always knocks her hidey thing off the second level too. And if I put any toys up there she knocks those off as well.

I like your hay basket Winston is eating out of - what is it?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's some pictures of Princess Jackie, Chris was brushing her. Good God I have never seen so much fur? This is definetely one of the worst years for sheading.









































Sorry theirs so many but she's so darn cute I just had to share all of them with you.

Enjoy 

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 26, 2008)

Haley, I got that rack that Winston is eating out offrom Home Depot. It works really good, Wilbur & Jackie have one too. I put one of those flexable cutting boards behind it so that helps the hay from falling through.

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2008)

All of your babies are so beautiful Susan !

I always liked Vega and I'm so glad that she and Winston ended up in such a good home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

*I could not agree more. It is horrible this year.*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here's some pictures of Princess Jackie, Chris was brushing her. Good God I have never seen so much fur? This is definetely one of the worst years for sheading.
> Enjoy
> 
> Susan


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


>




Awwh I love it :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2008)

I just took these pictures of my "Little Angel" sleeping. 

Also note how Vega has a little bald spot on her nose. Now that I know that it's her Boyfriend Winston kissing her too much I don't need to run to the Vet like we did last December, $185.00 later.


























And here's one of the two of them sharing the litter box.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures I just took.

I'm surprised Vega fits in the tube. It's usually Winston thats in it.











And "Little" Winston just being cute.











And the "Dutchess"











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 6, 2008)

awww look at winston all streched out! adorable!


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww so cute! 

I love this one..look at that sleepyhead!






And Daisy Mae is just adorable as always!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Vega is so cute! Love Winston's out pic, aww. I miss those little buggers.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

So the "Dutchess" has decided after 3 years she likes to climb up and down the stairs. Maybe she wants to go visit Buttercup.


























Now I really have to keep an eye



on her, she's such a "Little Devil"





Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a couple more of the The Little Monkey that I just took.
















Enjoy 

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

She is perfection.:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

I just took a few pictures of Buttercup so here they are.





















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2008)

I love all the new pics! Daisy Mae is beautiful as always. Shes probably trying to go find Buttercup- maybe shes in love since you let them play together before. 

He looks so handsome in those photos. Hes so relaxed. How is he feeling? Is he still his spunky little self?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah Haley he is still very Spunky. He has to go back on Wednesday to have more fluid removed. The Vet is going to try him on Lasix, hopefully that will help, as I surely don't want him to have to go under a General Anaesthetic every month. Gosh it took so much out of him last time, both Chris & I really thought we were going to loose him there for a couple of days.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 16, 2008)

I took a couple more pictures today. Wilbur sleeping with Jackie watching over him (please excuse the dirty rug I need to get Chris to steam clean it again). And one ofVega looking for a way to escape her pen.

















Enjoy

Susan:running bunny:happyrabbit::bambiandthumper


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2008)

Chris & I did photo schoot of the Dutchess today. Here are a few pictures of her and a couple of Love Bunnies #2 too.































Check out Winston's littletongue.











Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance::running bunny:blueribbon:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2008)

OK so you guys are going to get totally sick of seeing all my pictures. I'm just following Peg's advice on taking lots of pictures and I figured I may as well share them with all of you.




































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## swanlake (Sep 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OK so you guys are going to get totally sick of seeing all my pictures. I'm just following Peg's advice on taking lots of pictures and I figured I may as well share them with all of you.


i don't think i could ever get sick of seeing your cutie patootie buns! bring on the pics!


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2008)

I love all the new pics! Especially the one of Winston's tongue lol

This one is beautiful too






She just looks so pretty


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2008)

Never sick of your pics, Susan! Love Miss Daisy Mae! But, I have to say, this pic of Winston and Miss Vega is precious! I miss those little buggers.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a couple of Buttercup relaxing in Daddy's arms.
















Isn't he just the cutest?

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 24, 2008)

Someone's getting ready for Halloween.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww I love the one with Buttercup and Chris- so cute! And Daisy Mae's costume is fantastic! Did you make it? 

You should do a halloween photo shoot and with her and Buttercup if he's feeling up to it


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Haley, actually these costumes I didn't make, but they would be so easy to sew up.

Here's my next Victim. I have to wait till Chris is home to take Buttercup and Daisy Mae together.





















Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 4, 2008)

A few more pictures of the babies from today.





















Daisy Mae has decided she likes to jump now. I've caught her on the day bed numerous times in the last couple of days.
















And a picture of the 2 Chubbers, resting What else!(don't tell them I called them that though)

Enjoy 

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 15, 2008)

More pictures of the Babies.

The Dutchess in her New Blue Dress.
















Daisy Mae being cute.






Vega as a Bumble Bee
















Winston not behaving in his costume.











Wilbur sleeping.











Here's a picture of Winston in Black and White.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2008)

DM is precious as always, Susan.

But, lol at Winston and Vega! Sooo cute! No clue how you got Winston to wear that! Haha! They're just adorable!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Crystal, thanks. Believe it was not easy getting Winston into the costume. He does not sit still for very long. He's a real "Little Monkey".:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 16, 2008)

Susan!!! I LOVE the pictures and the costumes, they are absolutely adorable. Where did you get them??

Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Nadia, I got Daisy Mae's dress at Walmart in the Dog section on sale for $3.00. The costumes Winston, Buttercup and Daisy Maeare wearing are from Party Packages. The Bumble Bee Vega is wearing is from and a pumpkin one I have is from Claires (sp?). 

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 17, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Crystal, thanks. Believe it was not easy getting Winston into the costume. He does not sit still for very long. He's a real "Little Monkey".:biggrin2:
> 
> Susan


I bet! I know Vega is a little sweetie when being picked up, but Winston?:shock: Haha. he's a little bugger!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Crystal you got that one right. He's a real little Buggar, but a darn cute one. Youshould see when Chris has to cut his nails, we need him in 2 buritos. LOL

Susan


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2008)

Soo cute! I love Winston in his little ghost costume! What a cutie!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 22, 2008)

A couple new pictures of The Dutchess resting.

















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of "Perfection". IMO











And one Chris took while Buttercup was laying on him.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

How did I miss the Halloween costumes?? They're adorable.
Daisy Mae looks so comfy... just beckoning you to come pamper her


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww, Miss DM herself, she's so darn cute!

That BC in thepic is so cute too!

Thanks so much, Susan for sharing those pics! Cute!__


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Crystal. Here's a few more of Buttercup. I really must get some of the other Babies. Christmas pictures coming soon.
















Isn't he just the cutest. I know I'm biased.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, BC is the cutest! But? I have to ask, what do Jackie and DM think of this?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone see a Vega Bum?






How about a Vega "Cute Little Face"











Her and Winston has had a lot of fun with this Oxbow toy.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL! That first pic of Vega reminds me of the story where Winnie the Poo gets stuck in the honeypot 

You have such photogenic babies 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 17, 2008)

Those pics of Buttercup are precious!

Aw, Vega is too cute! Love that head and bootie! Go Vega!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of Buttercuphugging on his Daddy's leg begging for coffee.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahh Buttercup! So Sweet :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 30, 2008)

Too cute - I love that boy 

Have to say, though, that he looks a little drunk in the last one, and is using Chris's leg as a support 

how is Chris doing?

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww poor chubby Vega trying to squeeze into that toy! lol 

And Buttercup is adorable as always. How is he doing lately, Susan?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome new pics Susan! Yeah, how is Buttercup doing and how is little Winston?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Chris is starting to feel much better, he goes to see the Doctor on Friday about this "Radiation Pill". I'll be going with him as one Doctor said it would be ok for him to stay in the basement for a week, BUT stay away from people and pets. DAH our basement is not finished, we do not have a bathroom down there, and just where is he suppose to sleep, eatetc.

Buttercup is doing great, we monitor his weight quite often to make sure he is not getting the fluid back. Little Winston is just the cutest, still hates to be picked up but if you catch hiim he's not too bad.

All the rest of the babies are good, maybe they need a diet though. Chris keeps telling me Daisy Mae's Bum is getting bigger. Honestly the nerve of him. LOL

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

Susan, you have the most beautiful babies, and you always take lovely pictures of them.

I always feel a great enjoyment from seeing Winston and Vega, I remember well when they were at Crystals house and special they were.

Are you sure that Buttercup wasn't humping daddies leg?  :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I always feel a great enjoyment from seeing Winston and Vega, I remember well when they were at Crystals house and special they were.


Awwww! Thanks for mentioning that, Chelle! How cute, yes! And I can attest that Winston is a little turd and Vega is an Angel!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2008)

For you Winston fans.
















One of the "Dutchess"






And one of Chubby and Chubbier. LOL






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

Afew more pictures of Winston and daisy mae.


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2008)

OMGosh. The first one of Winston and the last one of Daisy Mae - their expressions are priceless . There certainly is NO Christmas spirit there!!!

How is Chris doing? Will he be able to eat his Christmas dinner ?

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Jan, aren't those two priceless. As you can tell my "Little Sweet Winston" did not like being held. Gosh can you imagine the two of them together.

Chris is doing good. He hasn't worked much, his choice he's a Limo Driver (going to be looking for a new job in the New Year), which I'm happy about as I never see him in the evenings when he's working. 

He has his "Radiation Pill" on January 21, he'll be in the hospital one night then can come home but he can't touch me or the bunnies for one week. This should be interesting as I have Bunnies in almost every room in the house. I know were nuts. And i will be working for 4 days from 9 - 5 (first time in 3 years) for one of the sales reps i use to work with at my old job.Now the problem with this is I live in Ajax and the Convention Center is near the TO airport so it will take me at least an hour to get there and because it's winter and in rush hourand if it snows it can takehours to get to the west end. 

Our poor Bunnies will be starving by the time I get home. He can't touch their food or even make me dinner. But we will manage some how.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2008)

You can send the bunnies to me for a while 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, Winston and Daisy Mae would look GREAT with my Naomi and Chase... you should send them my way, he he. I mean Naomi and Winston would be quite the adorable set! And she really enjoys just snoozing on her side all day long too, lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

MBB i think you should send those 2 Beauties to me. Can you imagine how cute they would be together.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

Some new cutepictures of the Babies.

Jackie

















Wilbur (please excuse the dirty carpet)





















Daisy Mae (she's not too happy with me)











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you sure that Wilbur is relaxed enough? Lol. Any more relaxed he'd be comatosed(sp).

And *what* did you do to Daisy Mae to get that look :shock:! She looks like she's thinking of something especially bad to do to you in return 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Daisy Mae (she's not too happy with me)



LOL...now _that's_ a disapproving bunny if ever I did see one! (I still think she's one of the prettiest bunnies I've ever seen.)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a few cute pictures of Buttercup sleeping on his pillow. So spoilt.
















Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww theres my sweet boy. He looks like he loves his new Christmas blanket and pillow!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2009)

Just what a bun needs after a nasty visit to the vet - a nice comfy place to recover 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Haley and Jan,

Yes Buttercup loves his Blanket and Pillows. Such a spoilt little boy.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

EEK! I want your bunnies and your talent with those beds. 

So when do we get the 2009 blog?!?!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to let everyone know I started a new blog for 2009 

Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'm off to have a look now 

Jan


----------

